# NFL Talk thread



## CBDFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

How in the hell did everyone release James Jones? He just torched Sherman.... WOW.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 20, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> How in the hell did everyone really James Jones? He just torched Sherman.... WOW.


Fuck that shits crazy......


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck that shits crazy......


I never expected that... I mean Rodgers is amazing, but I thought he would be throwing to cobb mostly. Jones was a steal....


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 20, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> I never expected that... I mean Rodgers is amazing, but I thought he would be throwing to cobb mostly. Jones was a steal....


dudes like 70 years old i think, and 3 TD's so far......


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

How the fuck did ty montgomery beat sherman and Thomas, and cause pass interference.... WTF.... Not Shermans night or something...


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 22, 2015)

Im still surprised the Raiders won...


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 22, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Im still surprised the Raiders won...


If they walk into Cleveland and route the browns, they may have a decent record this year.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2015)

eagles looking like shit....


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> eagles looking like shit....


They looked good in preseason too. But it just goes to show preseason means shit.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> eagles looking like shit....


Wonder why? Off season moves to stack the offense and they are not showing up. Im completely surprised.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> If they walk into Cleveland and route the browns, they may have a decent record this year.


They are going to surprise many people this year, Carr is playing like a 4-5 year player. Cooper is is just sick and Murray is def coming into his own. Our O line is not bad and is starting to kick. Secondary is where we lack. Inparticular DJ Hayden a 1st round pick a few years back. The pass rush finally stepped up against the Browns. Mack and Adlon Smith, Tuck and Malcom Smith are causing havoc. This year might actually make a wild card seeing as KC and SD Olines are not currently that good. Long way to go but Damn!!! Feels good to be on the rise.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> I never expected that... I mean Rodgers is amazing, but I thought he would be throwing to cobb mostly. Jones was a steal....


Jones was released by the Raiders and I don't know why no one picked him up, GB was damn lucky! Knows the system, and still has a lot left in the tank. Although Rodgers is like Brady, they pretty much make receivers look good.
As much as I hate the Pats that fucker Brady is the best in history. Leaves a bad taste in my mouth so I hope GB kick's their ass this year or the Cards if Palmer can stay healthy or maybe even Cincy? They look like they can do serious damage this year barring significant injuries.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)

Why the hell would Hoyer throw that?
And that's why he'll never be a franchise QB.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 9, 2015)

I was surprised about that too... I mean most any other QB would throw that away and call it a down... It's not like he didn't have a few more shots at a first down... Not a Texans fan but I feel bad for JJ Watt. He needs to come to green bay xD Would fit right into the 3-4.


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 11, 2015)

The Packers Vs Rams game was one of the greatest games in recent NFL history wow... So many turn overs... Going back and forth so much.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 11, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> The Packers Vs Rams game was one of the greatest games in recent NFL history wow... So many turn overs... Going back and forth so much.


Your joking right?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 11, 2015)

Kind of hard for me to be a Cowboys fan right now. If only they would've resigned DeMarco Murray they would have a much easier time right now. Instead Dunbar is out and Weeden is trying his best to keep this team together. Boy New England socked Dallas right in the jaw and put them straight to bed. Any Cowboys fans here?


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2015)

dont tell people to fuck off, and than cry wolf when they bite back.


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2015)

says he wont be returning continues to log on and type the same damn thing thats just going to be deleted anyways

sweetie, you cant tell people to fuck off here, you cant. its against the rules.
the other people biting back totally against rules as well why i deleted their posts

but like in real life if you dish it out be ready to have it bite back , 
youre the only one throwing a fit right now, 

if you dont want to be back i can ban your account for you


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> eagles looking like shit....


well shut my hole! lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> They are going to surprise many people this year, Carr is playing like a 4-5 year player. Cooper is is just sick and Murray is def coming into his own. Our O line is not bad and is starting to kick. Secondary is where we lack. Inparticular DJ Hayden a 1st round pick a few years back. The pass rush finally stepped up against the Browns. Mack and Adlon Smith, Tuck and Malcom Smith are causing havoc. This year might actually make a wild card seeing as KC and SD Olines are not currently that good. Long way to go but Damn!!! Feels good to be on the rise.


i was hoping they beat denver yesterday! shot themselves in the foot...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)

it's ok big ben forgives ya!


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 12, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> well shut my hole! lol


One game against a horrible Saints team doesn't change anything.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

guess i missed the bullshit. lol go patriots!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> One game against a horrible Saints team doesn't change anything.


he's got a point.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)

seen ole dez wearing a shirt says "dallas runs the east" lmao this all the while dion lewis and the p[atriots was running all up in em in dallas's! goooo dallas! lol!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

put me in coach...


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3520060


gayest helmut eva....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CREaIAtWoAA__lf.mp4


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 12, 2015)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 12, 2015)

Did anyone get the plates of the Mack truck that hit Vick?


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

just now tuning in...


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 12, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Did anyone get the plates of the Mack truck that hit Vick?


Funny but not funny. Huge hit though.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2015)

i feel bad for rothliskinner


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 12, 2015)

Vick is such a good QB.........


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Funny but not funny. Huge hit though.


Yea I shouldn't get people's hopes up like that. Sorry everyone, there was no real Mack truck.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Vick is such a good QB.........


Sarcasm at it's finest.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 12, 2015)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Sarcasm at it's finest.


Fuck he got the job done though. How i have no idea.........


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck he got the job done though. How i have no idea.........


Works for me as I'm a Raiders fan and hate the Chargers. I was listening on the radio and was like 'WOOHOO!!!"
Raiders will own the AFC west in 2 years. Maybe next year? I can dream big


----------

